# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  نقائص سببها استمكان الهوى - ابن الجوزي

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

**كلكم تتساؤلون مرارا وتكرارا لماذا هذا النقص في التدين الحقيقي ولماذا لا تتتغير الأمور على مر السنين ؟
إذا فهتم هذه الموعظة فقد نكون -بإذن الله وتوفيقه- قد خطونا خطوة عملاقة في البدء في التفكير في إيجاد سُبُل التغيير الناجعة على ضوء الكتاب والسنة وعلم وأعمال السلف الصالح إن شاء الله والله أعلم.
ولاحظوا بارك الله فيكم متى توفي المؤلف: أعني في أي عصر كُتبت هذه الموعظة ؟!!! فماذا نقول نحن في عصرنا إذا... ؟؟؟. 
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله...


**نقائص سببها استمكان الهوى*
للحافظ الإمام أبو الفرج عبدالرحمان إن الجوزي -رحمه الله تعالى-
(511هـ - 597هـ)
**
رأيت كثيراً من الناس يتحرزون من رشاش نجاسة و لا يتحاشون من غيبة، و يُكثرون من الصَدقة و لا يبالون بمعاملات الربا، و يتهجدون بالليل و يؤخرون الفريضة عن الوقت، في أشياء يطول عددها من حفظ فروع و تضييع أصول. 
فبحثت عن سبب ذلك، فوجدته من شيئين : أحدهما العادة، و الثاني غلبة الهوى في تحصيل المطلوب، فإنه قد يغلُب فلا يترك سمعاً و لا بصراً.
و من هذا القبيل ان إخوة يوسف قالوا ـ حين سمعوا صوت المنادي ـ: { إنكم لسارقون} –يوسف:70- {لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض و ما كنا سارقين} –يوسف:73-، فجاء في التفسير أنهم لما دخلوا مصر كمموا أفواه إبلهم لئلا تتناول ما ليس لهم فكأنهم قالوا: قد رأيتم ما صنعناه بإبلنا فكيف نسرق ؟ و نسوا هم تفاوت ما بين الورع و اختطاف أكلة لا يملكونها، و بين إلقاء يوسف عليه السلام في الجب و بيعه بثمن بخس. 
و في الناس من يطيع في صغار الأمور دون كبارها، و فيما كلفته عليه خفيفة أو معتادة، و فيما لا ينقص شيئاً من عادته في مطعم و ملبس. 
نرى أقواماً يأخذون الربا و يقول أحدهم : كيف يراني عدوي بعد أن بعت داري، أو تغير ملبوسي و مركوبي! 
و نرى أقواماً يوسوسون في الطهارة و يستعملون الكثير من الماء و لا يتحاشون من غيبه.
و أقواماً يستعملون التأولات الفاسدة في تحصيل أغراضهم مع علمهم أنها لا تجوز، حتى أني رأيت رجلاً من أهل الخير و التعبد أعطاه رجل مالاً ليبني به مسجداً، فأخذه لنفسه و أنفق عوض الصحيح قراضة، فلما إحتضر قال لذلك الرجل: إجعلني في حل فإني فعلت كذا و كذا.
و نرى أقواماً يتركون الذنوب لبعدهم عنها، فقد ألفوا الترك، و إذا قربوا منها لم يتمالكوا.
و في الناس من هذه الفنون عجائب يطول ذكرها.
و قد علمنا أن خلقاً من علماء اليهود كانوا يحملون ثقل التعبد في دينهم، فلما جاء الإسلام و عرفوا صحته لم يطيقوا مقاومة أهوائهم في محو رياستهم.
وكذلك قيصر فإنه عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بالدليل، ثم لم يقدر على مقاومة هواه و ترك ملكه.
فالله الله في تضييع الأصول، و من إهمال سرح الهوى، فإنه إن أهملت ماشية نفشت في زروع التُقى.
وما مثل الهوى إلا كسبع في عنقه سلسلة فإن استوثق منه ضابطه كفه.
و ربما لاحت له شهواته الغالبة عليه فلم تقاومها السلسلة فأفلت، 
على أن من الناس من يكف هواه بسلسلة، و منهم من يكفه بخيط، فينبغي للعاقل أن يحذر شياطين الهوى، و أن يكون بصيراً بما يقوى عليه من أعدائه، و بمن يقوى عليه. اهـ.

*من كتاب "صيد الخاطر" (ص132>133)
طبعة دار ابن الجوزي 2009 - مصر.*****
والله من وراء القصد و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل
نحبكم في الله
**والحمد لله*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رائعة بارك الله فيك.

----------

